# Brown Rice on propane grill?



## MyNyssa (Aug 4, 2012)

Hello everyone, 
So my problem today is I've never really cooked brown rice period and today find myself needing to cook brown rice on a propane grill/stovetop. (We are long-term camping) We have little camping pots; 1000ml & 800 ml (one lid) and one skillet (no lid). Is there a certain way I should be cooking the rice to not make it mushy or hard or sticky? Like how much water, any salt, anything else. I am finding it hard to control the propane heat so when a recipe calls to turn it to low heat and it started pretty much on low heat because it's such a small area, I find myself turning it on and off again. We have canned chicken and veggies we will be mixing in with it. Any suggestions will be of so much help! Thank you ahead of time for any advice.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 4, 2012)

I would follow the instructions on the rice bag.  Usually it's twice as much water as rice.  You will need to use a pot you can cover.  Others here are much more knowlegeable than I am about camping and propane stoves, and should be by shortly.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 4, 2012)

I cook brown rice all the time, but never on a grill. First I rinse the rice in lots of water. Then I add 1/4 tsp salt and twice as much water as rice. I bring it to a boil, boil for 5-10 minutes, put a lid on it and simmer for 45-50 minutes. Do not stir. When the 45-50 minutes are up, I stick a wooden spoon in the pot and gently lean it, so I can get at the rice on the bottom. I taste one. If it is done fine. If there is liquid left, take off the lid and let it evaporate. The salt is essential for keeping the rice from getting sticky.

You could probably cover the pot with aluminium foil.


----------



## gadzooks (Aug 4, 2012)

Twice as much water as rice, add a bit of salt and a little oil. Bring it to a full boil, then turn the heat down very, very low and let cook covered for 40 minutes. What altitude are you camping at? Higher altitude means longer cooking times. Back-packing or car camping? When I'm car camping and using a propane stove, especially at altitude, a small (3 qt) pressure cooker makes life much easier.


----------



## buckytom (Aug 5, 2012)

don't the grains of rice fall through the grill?

aww, c'mon. you know you thought about that when you read the title.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Aug 5, 2012)

BT:   A good Scoutmaster would know to thread the rice on pine needle skewers.  i think it's in the Euell Gibbons manual.  

But listen-- I read this on Google.  A variation of this may work with a propane stove since you can keep the water at a boil and watch the pot as it cooks:

*Perfect Brown Rice*
(adapted from *Saveur*)
brown rice (whichever type you prefer)
water – use at least four cups of water for every one cup of rice
salt – to taste
Rinse rice in a strainer under cold running water for 30 seconds, swirling the rice around with your hand. Meanwhile, bring water to a boil in a large pot over high heat. When water boils, add the rice, stir it once. Turn heat to medium and boil, uncovered, for 30 minutes, stirring occasionally. After 30 minutes, pour the rice into a strainer over the sink. Let the rice drain for 10 seconds, then return it to the pot, *off the heat*. Immediately cover the pot with a tight-fitting lid and set it aside to allow the rice to steam for 10 minutes (if your pot lid isn’t extremely tight, place a piece of aluminum foil over pot then place the lid on top of foil for a tighter seal). After ten minutes, uncover rice, fluff with a fork, and season with salt to taste.


----------



## buckytom (Aug 5, 2012)

lol, whisk!

i'll have to remember that for the beginners survival course. it'll be fun to watch them try to skewer rice.


----------



## chopper (Aug 7, 2012)

buckytom said:
			
		

> don't the grains of rice fall through the grill?
> 
> aww, c'mon. you know you thought about that when you read the title.



LOL. That is right where my mind went too.


----------



## Oldvine (Aug 7, 2012)

I can only wish you much luck cooking your brown rice on a grill using your little pots while camping.   I would not attempt that meal in a fully equipped luxury RV.


----------

